# NEED HELP with Black Bart blower wiring



## Whitehouse1949 (Dec 7, 2016)

I recently started renting my friends moms old farmhouse. Has a Black Bart II but it wasnt in great shape. Had a chimney sweep come out and clean and check everything. Had a few things I had to repair but most of my problems was the electrical parts. I ordered all brand new, rheostat, capaciter, and thermodisc. The only wiring diagram I could find was from a Black Bart I manual online. It was  a little different setup than mine mainly because my rheostat had an off position and the BBI did not. So since the parts I bought looked to be the same as the BBI, mainly the rheostat without the off, we just rewired everything based off the BBI. Long story short, once we were done plugged it in and checked it out I noticed that the fans came on as soon as you flipped the toggle switch on. According to the chimney sweep and things I have read nothing was supposed to come on until the fire reached 120 degrees.... Also the rheostat got super hot, like untouchable hot after running a short time. So we unplugged it and left it alone. 

What are we doing wrong? Am I correct on the fans not blowing until the fire reached 120? Does anyone have another diagram? Or can anyone give me a step by step of how its supposed to be wired?

Any help at all is appreciated. Supposed to be in the 20's the next couple days, in Louisiana, and thats my main heat source for the old house.

This is the diagram I used off this manual.... https://servicesales.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/black_bart_3200_manual.pdf


----------



## rwhite (Dec 7, 2016)

You may have gotten a bad snap disc or the wrong one? Make sure you got a normally off disc.  If your new rheostat has on/off I would eliminate the toggle and see what happens. If you have power in and out of the disc something is wired wrong or it's a bad disc. Remove the wire from the toggle and test the disc in and out for power.


----------



## Whitehouse1949 (Dec 7, 2016)

rwhite said:


> You may have gotten a bad snap disc or the wrong one? Make sure you got a normally off disc.  If your new rheostat has on/off I would eliminate the toggle and see what happens. If you have power in and out of the disc something is wired wrong or it's a bad disc. Remove the wire from the toggle and test the disc in and out for power.



Is snap disc and thermodisc the same thing? The new rheostat does not have an on off, the old one did, we added a toggle for the new setup since it didnt have an off.


----------



## rwhite (Dec 7, 2016)

Whitehouse1949 said:


> Is snap disc and thermodisc the same thing? The new rheostat does not have an on off, the old one did, we added a toggle for the new setup since it didnt have an off.


They are the same thing.


----------

